
How to Ping Specific Port Number - SCHKN
https://devconnected.com/how-to-ping-specific-port-number/
======
stevefan1999
The answer: you can't. Ping, or ICMP echo request, does not even let you
choose a pott to send to. The closet thing to "port ping", is what the article
suggested, a TCP connectivity test (and measure the RTT/2 as the latency.)

